# 2-17-13 Blizzard video clip 2012 GMC 3500/Boss 9'2" V



## MSS Mow (Mar 19, 2006)

A short video of me plowing. 2012 GMC 3500 with a 9'2" Boss V. I'm plowing a long subdivision dirt road in the clip.


----------



## hammerstein (Feb 2, 2007)

Looks much better than forward reverse parking lot plowing.


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

Nice video....would have been better had you been singing along to taylor swift....


----------



## Spool it up (Oct 30, 2012)

nice clean windshield


----------



## MSS Mow (Mar 19, 2006)

Longae29;1602286 said:


> Nice video....would have been better had you been singing along to taylor swift....


 LOL. Well, I don't really pay much attention to what's on the radio once I start plowing. And believe me, you would NOT want to listen to me sing!!!



Spool it up;1602347 said:


> nice clean windshield


I had just cleaned the ice buildup off it. It was brutal actually.


----------



## MSS Mow (Mar 19, 2006)

hammerstein;1601997 said:


> Looks much better than forward reverse parking lot plowing.


I typically plow the back and forth commercial lots and my brother usually plows this road but he was home sleeping while I kept things open before I called him out (He had to work the next day so I didn't want to make him plow all night). It was very nice to just drive forward for a little while!


----------



## FF/P215 (Dec 5, 2012)

Nice vid, Maine and Alaska with their long, dirt road subs.. Can't do that anywhere there is too large of a population.. I know my retirement plan!


----------

